# Closet and storage commercials



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

Right. We all have storage "solutions" just like the ones we see on TV. Our closets are neat and tidy and all the boxes are matchy-matchy. As for the clothes in our closets, we all use matching hangers, too, and all the clothes are hung facing the same direction and sorted by color and type.

We have all kinds of cute baskets tucked into clever shelving with cubbies in the rest of the house. And nothing ever tumbles out of the kitchen cabinets when we open a cabinet door.

Heck, even our junk drawers are so well organized that we can find whatever we're looking for. In the dark!

Will everybody who DOESN'T have all the clutter under control please raise their hands? I bet we don't have a show of hands because after all, everybody keeps way out front of the accumulation of stuff in our homes. Don't we?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

See? So far with 17 views, nobody has raised a hand! It's reassuring to know that everybody else is as OCD about neatness as I am. LOL


----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2014)

Yo Georgia, Gimmee a hit off that thang yer smokin',  OK?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

Gone, Falcon. All gone, and even the cat is zoned...

Next thing I'm gonna do, now that I'm all relaxed and stuff, is take inventory of the stuff in the kitchen cabinets. When that's done, I'll alphabetize all of it. Same deal with the contents of the fridge and freezer.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 5, 2014)

One of my aunts really does that...unlike me!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm STILL looking for our rolling pin and the potato masher.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

How long has it been since you last saw them, Falcon? Maybe the best way to find them is to buy new ones. Guaranteed to make the others turn up.

Vivjen, noooooooooooo! Nobody really does that. Or do they?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2014)

Everything rolls downhill toward the door in my small hamper closet in the hallway.  That's where I keep my neatly folded sheets (especially the fitted ones that end up being rolled into a ball instead of folded neatly), and towels.  My kitchen junk drawers can be gone through 3 times before finding something in there.  My walk in closet in the bedroom gets arranged when I'm fed up and frustrated trying to find something, usually my stuff on left, hubby on right.  Try to keep shirts and pants together, but that doesn't last.  I've had a big pair of tongs that I always used when making crab legs that has disappeared off the face of the earth.  Maybe someday they'll appear in my clothes dryer.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 5, 2014)

My closets and shelves are organized to perfection till a night comes that I have to look for something special to wear or if I wake and didn't plan my morning outfit.  Generally speaking, things look organized at most for about one week unorganize for two weeks any given time.  I just don't have the energy to hang all the dresses, and separates back on their hangers.  But when they are in their place or they look so lovely all separated by color, item and some even by season.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

SB, have you checked the fridge for the tongs? Maybe your DH used them last when cooking on the grill. You might check there, too.

Are you trying to tell us that you're the "before" picture for those commercials? LOL


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

April, I don't concern myself with separating by season. In the spring, the winter stuff gets packed away; in the fall it gets hauled back out and the summer stuff gets packed away.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 5, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> April, I don't concern myself with separating by season. In the spring, the winter stuff gets packed away; in the fall it gets hauled back out and the summer stuff gets packed away.



Here in Florida it's really mostly one season, but sometimes I need my sweaters and other coverups for when I'm riding on the bus, but most times the more heavier ones get tucked away.  It's really just sometimes I'll put the brighter colors away, but I think that's going away, I actually wore a pinkish top and pink sandals yesterday, something I never would have done just a year ago.  It just doesn't feel so out of place anymore, but I'm not rocking my full blown pink, orange nor other bright color dress. That's a line I'm not ready to cross.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Are you trying to tell us that you're the "before" picture for those commercials? LOL



Sure am Georgia! :yes:


----------



## AprilT (Oct 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sure am Georgia! :yes:



Good to know I'm in good company.  :cheers:


----------



## Ina (Oct 5, 2014)

Me? I have a system. I clean like mad, then my husband, and the two indoor dogs generate a mess.  Then I clean like mad again.  I didn't know there was another way!


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 9, 2014)

Organization and accessibility is the key. If you have to search and/or dig for stuff you are in trouble. It shouldn't be a project to get stuff for an actual project. Always be able to  see what something is even if it's writing on a box or what box it is. Besides writing I'm getting lazy using colors or the company of the box as a the file name as to where stuff is.

Also storing in a garage or basement never put stuff on a concrete floor without pieces of wood, furniture cups or even old styrofoam packing from a box. You can use a concrete floor but never put cardboard on it even if you think you have a dry basement or garage because moisture always goes to the coolest surface which tends to be concrete.

Only rent a storage unit as an absolute last resort. Finding a unit is like buying a used car. Storage will always be there to rent.


----------

